
Ask HN: What business models will replace ads on the web? - dennisy
Most people dislike ads, but want content and apps on the web - therefore some economical model is needed, so what are the options for mass adopted systems?
======
jaxtellerSoA
>Most people dislike ads, but want content and apps on the web - therefore
some economical model is needed

When you figure it out let us know. Other than paying for content (which even
when you do that you often STILL get ads, hulu for example).

Ads aren't going anywhere. The fact that people dislike them is irrelevant.
Ads are here to stay. So to answer your question, nothing. No business model
is going to replace ads on the web.

------
DarkWiiPlayer
Open source, crowdfunding and good old paying for your products.

~~~
dennisy
But these already exist, so why no mass adoption?

Edit: online publishing, could use open source projects for the tech, crowd
source/fund the content, and ask people to pay for the privilege of reading.

------
tobltobs
Same like for print.

